# Kakashi



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

My betta Kakashi. Walk by it today and couldn't resist on getting him.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow! He is stunning. Where did you buy him from?


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

he's amazing!! love his name too!


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow! He's so pretty!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Drift said:


> Wow! He is stunning. Where did you buy him from?


thanks ^_^, i got him at petco.



celine18 said:


> he's amazing!! love his name too!


haha thanks.



Moldau said:


> Wow! He's so pretty!


thanks ^_^


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, he is gorgeous! And Kakashi was one of my favorite characters, great name!


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

nice find!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, at Petco? GREAT find, very pretty!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

He's truly stunning!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Absolutely stunning fish!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I love the little gleam in his eye


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW. that is a gorgeous fish you got there!!


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

very nice i love white bettas.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

At PETCO? Wow you are lucky.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

R.I.P Kakashi


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

anbu said:


> R.I.P Kakashi


Oh no, what happened? Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful little boy.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Oh no, what happened? Sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful little boy.


I saw him on the floor all dry and crispy.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Oh, that's horrible, do you think he jumped or something else? :C

I'm sorry for your loss, may him rest in peace.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

SillyCone said:


> Oh, that's horrible, do you think he jumped or something else? :C
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss, may him rest in peace.


He jumped out. I forgot to cover the lid when I did a water change for him.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Man that sucks.. =/

I'm sorry for you, really am.


----------

